
It Isn’t a Game - onouditen
It has consumed my existence trying to safely use and operate 2 MacBook MacBook Pros and iPhone 11ProMax in the last three months NOTHING will work to reset permission to delete hacker-modified folders. I am self-employed and work from home with extremely sensitive client data. I am completely fucked and I will never trust Apple now when I now I can’t even delete a folder from my hard drive.<p>I’m going now but but it almost everything except “fascinating” to those of us laid flat out by this absurdly incompetent work by some guys who just think they are the absolute coolest at Apple.<p>Know that.
======
th3enforcer
nice

